
First Apache Geode Summit is an awesome tech event - GregChase
https://2016.event.geodesummit.com/schedule
======
GregChase
Check out the amazing sessions at the upcoming summit for the Apache Geode in-
memory data grid.

Lots of very interesting use cases, speakers, and hands-on technical training.

------
quitada
+1

